# There Was a Problem With My Drug Test...



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, there was a problem with my drug test yesterday.

For perspective, let me summarize what I've been through the past 2 months.

Two months ago, a good opportunity for a more stable job came my way.  It's a dream job in a lot of ways.  And since my current company was in a bit of a downturn, I pursued the new job opportunity.  It was slow in developing, which was good because I was a daily MJ smoker and needed time to detox for the required drug test.  I didn't want to try synthetic urine, or take someone else's urine.  I wanted to pee clean and take no chances.

So I quit MJ, and finally had my drug test yesterday (60 days quit).  I had been testing clean with over-the-counter drug tests I bought on Amazon, so I wasn't worried.

But the Human Resources person at my prospective new employer made it CLEAR that the lab would test for synthetic urine.  And that the test wasn't just a formality - they were paying for a GOOD test to be done.  So I decided to be on the "safe" side and drink lots of water and gatorade before the test, which I had read about online.

Big mistake.

Today, I got a call from the Human Resources person saying that my sample was rejected for being "too diluted" from "over hydration".  And that I had to take the test again within 24 hours.  And that if my sample was "too diluted" again, the job offer would be withdrawn.  She also told me not to drink ANYTHING for 4-6 hours before the test.  Bummer.

So, I gotta take the test again tomorrow.  Looks like their lab is for real.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

For some reason Jonny Paycheck comes to mind. but your still clean so just get up and go first thing in morning


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> For some reason Jonny Paycheck comes to mind. but your still clean so just get up and go first thing in morning



Yeah, I would have given them the "Take This Job and Shove It" thing, but my current job is so unstable...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

Guy I'm working for now said "I want you to piss in the cup." I said "hold it" that was 3 yrs ago. Never mentioned since except when we pass the joint.


----------



## cubby (Oct 22, 2013)

You should be good, take it and see, what are your options?


Best of Luck....Yellow Mojo....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

After 60 days clean, why were you still worried enough to drink a lot of water?

You don't need to worry about tomorrow.  Unless you've already toked.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> After 60 days clean, why were you still worried enough to drink a lot of water?
> 
> You don't need to worry about tomorrow.  Unless you've already toked.



It was just an overreaction on my part...a bad decision...but I didn't toke last nite so I'm gonna retest clean tomorrow without over-hydrating...

I was kinda embarrassed to make this thread...seeming like such an idiot...but I thought it might help others...hope it does...

These days, you can't beat a good lab except with clean pee that is not over-hydrated.

Good labs are on to synthetic urine.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2013)

I am so glad you didn't toke up last night. I would have and been screwed... Like Cubby said....yellow mojo...lol


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> You should be good, take it and see, what are your options?
> 
> 
> Best of Luck....Yellow Mojo....



Thanks...I'll produce a golden stream...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2013)

The soecific gravity or smell....temp ither than tge substances they look fir,


Yes I get the overdiluted thing but fir her to mention that sounds like its the loop hole


What else they testing for-  its a chick behind a counter dunking a 7 way.


Least the ones ive seen-  what lab tapes all the stuff up each time?  Sounds like **


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had my re-test today...hope it passes...it certainly wasn't "too diluted"...I can tell you that for sure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah I would've said.. try to dehydrate if anything for 6 hours. It's tricky, but possible.. and you're clean, so no worries man  

Good luck to you, and please keep us informed :aok:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Yeah I would've said.. try to dehydrate if anything for 6 hours. It's tricky, but possible.. and you're clean, so no worries man
> 
> Good luck to you, and please keep us informed :aok:



Thanks DGF...

I hope it passes...I've been clean for 60 days, but I got a PM from someone who was testing positive after 67 days...so I may fail for all I know...

I was a daily smoker for over 3 years and I've been quit for only 60 days...I may fail...and if I do, I do...I still have a good job...so I won't be devastated...

I'll post results as soon as I know...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Good, glad you still have the job you do now. :aok: 

I can't wait for the day and age where THC won't be the deciding factor of you getting a JOB. Whatever happened to showing up at a job, and just freaking IMPRESSING someone with your skillset?! Bah! (random rant sorry)


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Good, glad you still have the job you do now. :aok:
> 
> I can't wait for the day and age where THC won't be the deciding factor of you getting a JOB. Whatever happened to showing up at a job, and just freaking IMPRESSING someone with your skillset?! Bah! (random rant sorry)



I agree...my performance on the job should matter more than my choice of harmless relaxation techniques off the job...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2013)

X3


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Some people (like myself) can perform just as good, if not better, while medicating. See, if you have ADD / ADHD, marijuana has the general same affect as Ritalin, without the slight nausea. 

That's just one thing.... I'll leave it at that lol.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

OK, an update.  Get ready for a good laugh.  I sure do need one, even at the expense of revealing my own stupidity.  Get ready...

I took my 2nd drug test yesterday (a day after failing due to "sample too diluted" because of over-hydration).  And today, I got an email from the Human Resources person at my prospective new employer that said "I just got your negative drug test results".

I freaked out and and panicked.  I thought "negative" meant I had failed.  I emailed her back and said "That's impossible. Can I be retested?".  And then I had to go to a meeting that lasted an hour.  I was sweating and couldn't concentrate for the whole hour.  I resigned myself to having to stay at my current unstable company.  And I feared everyone would find out that I had failed a drug test.

When the long hour was up, I returned to my desk and had an email from the Human Resources person that said "You PASSED; negative results are GOOD".

I went to the bathroom, cleaned out my drawers, and dreamed about a good smoke tonight...my first in 61 days...

Have a smoke on me all of you...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2013)

YAY!!!!! Great news!  You did it!

What are you smoking?


----------



## key2life (Oct 24, 2013)

Remind me to not have you drive my getaway car! 

As Tommy Lipuma said in Goodfellas, "I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning"

Just bustin' your chops, man!  Congrats!

Now, spark up some of that AK47!  :bong1:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 24, 2013)

ALRIGHT! YAY! 

I'm curious.. what you smokin'?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats:48::48:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> YAY!!!!! Great news!  You did it!
> 
> What are you smoking?



AK47 tonight...in a bit...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, did I get high last night.  Two hits from my pipe and I was floating away.  And slept like a log all nite.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

key2life said:
			
		

> Remind me to not have you drive my getaway car!
> 
> As Tommy Lipuma said in Goodfellas, "I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning"
> 
> ...



Yeah, I would be a terrible getaway car driver...I would probably get scared and drive away with you still in the bank...

I got so high last nite I can't describe it...wow...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice (! 


Well worth the wait!!


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Nice (!
> 
> 
> Well worth the wait!!



Yes TOA, it was...I'm about to light up tonight...the rush after just one hit 60+ days after being quit is impossible to describe...like smoking for the first time...hope it lasts a while...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

:48::48::48: Your smoking with us now there went your light weight status :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done Auburn.  Smoke some for me.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :48::48::48: Your smoking with us now there went your light weight status :48:



Yeah Ozzy, I guess I may be a heavy weight smoker soon...if so, I couldn't have picked better company to be in...

Thank You.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Well done Auburn.  Smoke some for me.



You got it Power...right after I eat a bunch of chicken fajitas...


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 27, 2013)

sweet.  what crazy is you have to take a drug test to work, but you dont have to take one to receive a check from the government.  go figure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

When your test is too clear from drinking to much fluid,,,Its called a False Positive. Thank goodness ya passed your 2nd one. I have warned PPL about drinking a bunch of water before a test.
Great Auburn. Good luck with your job.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 27, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> sweet.  what crazy is you have to take a drug test to work, but you dont have to take one to receive a check from the government.  go figure.



Yeah MoNo, welfare and food stamp recipients can get gov't handouts while being addicted to meth, heroin, and crack cocaine.  But a casual MJ user will get rejected for wanting to WORK for a living...go figure...

It's the FU'ed world we live in...


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 29, 2013)

We need a like button


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

I blame the unions, I'm all for unions but if they would have said "no we're not letting you test the work force we provide." that would have been the end.


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 2, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Yeah MoNo, welfare and food stamp recipients can get gov't handouts while being addicted to meth, heroin, and crack cocaine.  But a casual MJ user will get rejected for wanting to WORK for a living...go figure...
> 
> It's the FU'ed world we live in...




I was never tested. Granted I am not on any of those drugs, but when I lost my job and needed help to get food, they didn't test me for a damn thing. Not even income.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 10, 2013)

If you dilute make sure u take vitamin B tablets like a handful will keep urine yellow, I just passed one using P-SURE the hardest thing is getting the temp right but I had no problems went smooth, don't pee in the blue water either it has a compound in it to detect toxins as well


----------



## 7thG (Nov 18, 2013)

Yellow Mojo ? LMAO


----------



## BiuBiu (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey, when I applied for a job and they called me for an interview I didn't have the time you had and I needed a way to find out how to pass that test because of the position I applied for giving me a good feature. I found a site alhhs.org with an article where was telling about synthetic urine and it helped me a lot.


----------



## Daxtell (Oct 30, 2019)

I used to have to take random drug tests.  One time my number came up after working 16 hrs in + 100 degree f and high very humidity.  I was so dehydrated that I couldn't pee dust.  My supervisor had to stay with me the entire four hours as a legal witness.  I was only allowed 12 oz of water, which wasn't nearly enough.  I go home and sleep, as does my super and the company nurse.  Next day, (four hours later), I and the supervisor make the trip to take a blood test.  After 6 hours, I finally get blood drawn, the supervisor goes back to work after losing the entire day for work, and I go home to wait for lab results to clear me to go back to work.  That lab test took three days to run.  The good news for me is that it was paid.

I always got a few hours advance warning of drug tests after that screw up.  And that supervisor always passed on that duty.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2019)

I’m retired, sure glad I don’t have to pass a piss test for that...


----------



## Daxtell (Oct 31, 2019)

My testing days are over too.  I needed the job too much to even take a chance, in the day.  I figured that I'd be that one in a hundred that would show positive even though I did nothing.  Now, I get to be responsible for my health as I see fit.

Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Kyle2019 (Dec 22, 2019)

Auburn1985 said:


> Well, there was a problem with my drug test yesterday.
> 
> For perspective, let me summarize what I've been through the past 2 months.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm really sorry for you, because you might lose your job buddy. My brother faced the same situation. On his birthday, at the party, he decided to try cocaine and the next day he went to get a job. He was very happy and was sure that the interview would be successful, but in the end, he was required to undergo a urine test for alcohol and drugs and was kicked out of there. Later, he read on one forum that this campaign always orders quick tests to determine the amount of drugs in the body from https://testcountry.com/pages/urine-drug-test-cups and that it is very difficult to get a job for them. So drugs are real evil.


----------

